# liquid cooled rig parted forsale!



## funkysnair

my rig is going to be parted forsale!

post your interest plaese!

intel q6600-no box or heatsink/fan
asus rampage formula x48 mobo-boxed with everything
2 ati 4850's-boxed with everything
corsair tx750watt psu-boxed with everything
2.2gig sticks kigston ddr2 1066mhz-not box etc
maxtor 500gig 32mb cahce sata h/d
dominator ram cooler

all liquid cooling kit

pics


----------



## Kornowski

How much for the RAM and the PSU?


----------



## Aastii

how much would you sell the HDD for?

I am not necessarily buying, just trying to price up second hand hard drives for storage at the minute and wondering what I can get for my money


----------



## funkysnair

Kornowski said:


> How much for the RAM and the PSU?



£50+postage for psu as i only got it at christmas (boxed in mint condition) £11o+postage at overclockers

£20+postage for ram, not long had that either lol



Aastii said:


> how much would you sell the HDD for?
> 
> I am not necessarily buying, just trying to price up second hand hard drives for storage at the minute and wondering what I can get for my money



prob £25+postage


----------



## Kornowski

funkysnair said:


> £50+postage for psu as i only got it at christmas (boxed in mint condition) £11o+postage at overclockers
> 
> £20+postage for ram, not long had that either lol



I might take 'em both off you!  To be a real pain, you got any better pictures of the inside? With the RAM and PSU please?

Thanks Funky!

EDIT: Would I still get the 5 year warranty with the PSU?


----------



## funkysnair

Kornowski said:


> I might take 'em both off you!  To be a real pain, you got any better pictures of the inside? With the RAM and PSU please?
> 
> Thanks Funky!



well you are a pain, the psu is in the top of the case, you will have to wait until tomoorow and ill drop the psu out.

let me get back to you, ill pm you the pics before i go to bed 

warranty, i dont know-if you dont need to fill any paper work out etc then yes you will still have it


----------



## Shane

Damn wish you would have posted this a month back..

Thats if you were selling the case and watercooling setup,I might have too that off your hands.

But i got a new case now.


----------



## funkysnair

case isnt forsale anyway, im gonna hang on to that!!


----------



## Kornowski

No worries, I'm in no rush. Whenever you get the chance 
Consider them sold for the time being though! 

The RAM is all cool too, right? Passes Memtest and stuff? It's the HyperX too?


----------



## funkysnair

Kornowski said:


> No worries, I'm in no rush. Whenever you get the chance
> Consider them sold for the time being though!
> 
> The RAM is all cool too, right? Passes Memtest and stuff?



the ram is excellent, passes mem test and its never blue screened etc... 

purchased ram on the 28th of feb 2009


----------



## Kornowski

funkysnair said:


> the ram is excellent, passes mem test and its never blue screened etc...
> 
> purchased ram on the 28th of feb 2009



Awesome! and it's the HyperX stuff, Blue?


----------



## funkysnair

Kornowski said:


> Awesome! and it's the HyperX stuff, Blue?



it sure is, its been all nice and cool under my dominator ram cooler!


----------



## Kornowski

Most excellent!


----------



## funkysnair

Kornowski said:


> Most excellent!



you might have to hold on there, i have just been offered £450 for whole rig... ill keep you informed!

obviously its better for me to sell as a whole but if this falls through then its all yours to pull too bits


----------



## Kornowski

Nooooooooooooo!


----------



## funkysnair

Kornowski said:


> Nooooooooooooo!



well dude its kind of hit and miss at the moment so it might just be that it still gets parted


----------



## Kornowski

funkysnair said:


> well dude its kind of hit and miss at the moment so it might just be that it still gets parted



No worries, just let me know


----------



## MIK3daG33K

How much for the processor?


----------



## funkysnair

MIK3daG33K said:


> How much for the processor?



i will not give you a price just yet as i might be seeling it whole, ill pm you if things change.

if anyone is interested still post and ill pm you if things change


----------



## Twist86

Kornowski said:


> I might take 'em both off you!  To be a real pain, you got any better pictures of the inside? With the RAM and PSU please?
> 
> Thanks Funky!
> 
> EDIT: Would I still get the 5 year warranty with the PSU?




No it wont transfer to a 3rd party sadly. I tried that on a 450w that fried a few years back.


----------



## Kornowski

Twist86 said:


> No it wont transfer to a 3rd party sadly. I tried that on a 450w that fried a few years back.



Ah well. Guess I can't go wrong with a Corsair though.

Please, please, please sell it to me!


----------



## funkysnair

Kornowski said:


> Ah well. Guess I can't go wrong with a Corsair though.
> 
> Please, please, please sell it to me!



well its border line, im giving this person until monday to come up with the cash or its getting parted


----------



## Kornowski

Roooooll on Monday!


----------



## ThatGuy16

If it don't sell, PM me a price on the motherboard.


----------



## G25r8cer

How much for the hdd if your gonna part it?


----------



## funkysnair

ThatGuy16 said:


> If it don't sell, PM me a price on the motherboard.



yeh no prob...

as for the hard drive i was thinking of keeping it due to the fact that they are cheap to buy new and im not really gonna benifit with the £25 i would get for it really


----------



## bomberboysk

g25racer said:


> How much for the hdd if your gonna part it?



Plus ur in usa and with shipping a new drive would be cheaper than a used from from funkysnair in the the uk


----------



## G25r8cer

bomberboysk said:


> Plus ur in usa and with shipping a new drive would be cheaper than a used from from the uk



Duh forgot u live in uk!


----------



## funkysnair

COMPUTER SOLD!!

for £450 to a friend from TDK clan


----------



## Kornowski

funkysnair said:


> for £450 to a friend from TDK clan



Bastards. Who?


----------



## funkysnair

Kornowski said:


> Bastards. Who?



shooterx from netherlands...

he payed for the shipping £61.92p


----------



## Kornowski

funkysnair said:


> shooterx from netherlands...
> 
> he payed for the shipping £61.92p



Wow, that's pretty steep. Tell him I hate him though!


----------



## funkysnair

Kornowski said:


> Wow, that's pretty steep. Tell him I hate him though!



yeh i will, i spent all the cash in about 20mins.. problem is im using an older core2duo rig now 

E6300
8800gt
40gig hard drive

and its PINK






dont tell anyone


----------



## ScOuT

funkysnair said:


> and its PINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont tell anyone



I most definitely will not tell a soul

Bump


----------



## funkysnair

damn you


----------



## ScOuT

I called my wife in the room to see the little cute pink computer...this conversation happened

me: Hey babe look at the computer funky is using while he builds a new one! (showed her your rig that was just sold)

Wife: Why would he build a new one when he already has one? (I have been trying to explain that to her for about 4 years now...she doesn't get it) 

me: why not build a new one? Hell ya!

Wife: Oh that's cute...why don't you have something like that instead of that loud black and green one?

me: you're not serious are you? I'll admin lock my computer...your pushing your luck babe!

so funky....what do you plan to do with the pink case when you are done with it?


----------



## funkysnair

ScOuT said:


> I called my wife in the room to see the little cute pink computer...this conversation happened
> 
> me: Hey babe look at the computer funky is using while he builds a new one! (showed her your rig that was just sold)
> 
> Wife: Why would he build a new one when he already has one? (I have been trying to explain that to her for about 4 years now...she doesn't get it)
> 
> me: why not build a new one? Hell ya!
> 
> Wife: Oh that's cute...why don't you have something like that instead of that loud black and green one?
> 
> me: you're not serious are you? I'll admin lock my computer...your pushing your luck babe!
> 
> so funky....what do you plan to do with the pink case when you are done with it?



lmao...

the pink computer is my girlfriends


----------



## bcoffee20

wow that guy got lucky! he got a steal.


----------



## Mitch?

funkysnair said:


> yeh i will, i spent all the cash in about 20mins.. problem is im using an older core2duo rig now
> 
> E6300
> 8800gt
> 40gig hard drive
> 
> and its PINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont tell anyone



that's a nice case.
does it have a place to put your scrotum? since you're not using it and all.


----------



## funkysnair

bcoffee20 said:


> wow that guy got lucky! he got a steal.



yes he did, he was asking if he got a monitor aswell lol... some people just want want want




Mitch? said:


> that's a nice case.
> does it have a place to put your scrotum? since you're not using it and all.



hey mitch, why dont you make like a tree and leave


----------



## Mitch?

funkysnair said:


> yes he did, he was asking if he got a monitor aswell lol... some people just want want want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey mitch, why dont you make like a tree and leave



whats with the attitude? is it all the estrogen?


----------



## meanman

Hey Funky how much for your girlfriend?


----------



## funkysnair

meanman said:


> Hey Funky how much for your girlfriend?



get your own fatty


----------



## Mitch?

funkysnair said:


> get your own fatty



she's fat?

lemme fix it.
get your own, fatty.


----------



## funkysnair

Mitch? said:


> she's fat?
> 
> lemme fix it.
> get your own, fatty.



hey mitch, you will be found floating in a puddle if you keep with the attitude


----------



## Rawlaw

Can you give us a pic of the moniter? What is the specs? Any dead pixels, scratches etc. How much would you be selling them for?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Can you give us a pic of the moniter? What is the specs? Any dead pixels, scratches etc. How much would you be selling them for?



I think he's keepin the monitor...


----------



## zer0_c00l

i wouldnt mind having the ram cooler. anyone ask for it yet? how much? i gotta keep them cool while running pi with:gun: mitch? :good:


----------



## Aastii

zer0_c00l said:


> i wouldnt mind having the ram cooler. anyone ask for it yet? how much? i gotta keep them cool while running pi with:gun: mitch? :good:



you do realise it is sold


----------



## funkysnair

yeh its sold, im already 3/4 way through my i7 build now lol


----------



## Aastii

funkysnair said:


> yeh its sold, im already 3/4 way through my i7 build now lol



that looks sweet


----------



## bomberboysk

funkysnair said:


> yeh its sold, im already 3/4 way through my i7 build now lol



Slick cover on the pump:good: What kinda case is that?


----------



## just a noob

antec 1200


----------



## bomberboysk

just a noob said:


> antec 1200



Really?I was thinking that but doesnt the twelve hundred have two 120mm fans in the rear...? Looks like it only has one from the view


----------



## just a noob

two, look closely


----------



## funkysnair

yeh its the 1200...

i have just removed one of the fans to fit the huge resivour in the case, i am looking into the idea of mounting it out back as high as i can and keep the 2 rear fans...

its all up in the air, but thanx for the nice comments


----------



## Shane

Looking great so far Funky,Love the white tubing.

What gpus are you going with again?


----------



## just a noob

what res is that anyway, is it the ek250, or the ek400?(i'm looking into a mountain mods with two ek 400's lol)


----------



## Aastii

aah man what i wouldn't give for one of those cases, so cool!!

And not to be a kill joy or anything, but maybbe change topic area  ?


----------



## funkysnair

i am starting a new thread!!!

i am having internet issues so i cant upload any pics at the moment


----------

